# corporation vs. company



## stelmar (Apr 16, 2011)

Γεια σας, παιδιά!

Η οικονομία είναι νέο πεδίο για μένα, γι' αυτό ζητώ συγνώμη για την αφελή ερώτηση. 
Πώς μπορώ να κάνω τη διάκριση, όταν στο ίδιο κείμενο υπάρχουν οι λέξεις corporation και company; 
Βρίσκω συνεχώς μπροστά μου επιχείρηση και εταιρεία χωρίς να μπορώ να διακρίνω ποιο ανήκει που ή αν υπάρχει διαφορά. Σύμφωνα με αυτά που διάβασα, corporation μπορεί να ιδρυθεί κι από ένα άτομο μόνο του, ενώ για μια εταιρεία χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον δύο. Σωστό ή λάθος;

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## Themis (Apr 16, 2011)

Καλωσήλθες, stelmar. Όπως θα έχεις άφθονες ευκαιρίες να δεις στη Λεξιλογία, τα πράγματα σπανίως είναι απλά. Όχι μόνο το αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο ουδέποτε αναδιατυπώθηκε συνολικά με ορθολογικό τρόπο, αλλά υπάρχουν και σοβαρές αποκλίσεις μεταξύ Αγγλίας και ΗΠΑ, για να μη μιλήσουμε και για τις αποκλίσεις μεταξύ πολιτειών των ΗΠΑ. Η γενική απάντηση στο ερώτημα που θέτεις είναι πάντως αρνητική. Οι μονοπρόσωπες μορφές σωματείου, εταιρείας κτλ. είναι κάτι που ενίοτε υπάρχει μεν, εντελώς οριακά δε. Και η σπουδαιότητα του φαινομένου είναι στην πράξη μηδενική.

Αν θελήσουμε να κάνουμε μια γενίκευση, το corporation μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε νομικό πρόσωπο (σωματείο, αστική εταιρεία, εμπορική εταιρεία κτλ.), ενώ το company είναι κάτι ειδικότερο. Τα πράγματα όμως μπερδεύονται αν πάμε στην τρέχουσα χρήση. Υπό την επίδραση των ΗΠΑ, το corporation συχνότατα σημαίνει ανώνυμη εταιρεία (public limited company στην Αγγλία), ενώ το company περιλαμβάνει τουλάχιστον και μορφές παρόμοιες προς την ελληνική εταιρεία περιορισμένης ευθύνης (ΕΠΕ) - αλλά δεν περιλαμβάνει π.χ. την κοινότατη στην Ελλάδα ομόρρυθμη εταιρεία (partnership στην Αγγλία).

Πιστεύω ότι αρκετά θα έχεις μπερδευτεί μέχρι τώρα, κι αν έχεις κουράγιο για μεγαλύτερη δόση μπορείς π.χ. να ανατρέξεις στη Wikipedia. Ας επιχειρήσουμε τώρα να τα ξεμπερδέψουμε λίγο σε εντελώς πρακτικό επίπεδο, μια που αναφέρεις ότι οι απορίες σου ξεκινάνε από ένα κείμενο που έχεις στα χέρια σου.

Κατά γενικό λοιπόν κανόνα, το corporation και το company είναι εναλλάξιμα στα όχι εντελώς ειδικά κείμενα. Αν το επιδιωκόμενο του πρωτοτύπου είναι μάλλον η φραστική ποικιλία, μπορούμε θαυμάσια κι εμείς να εναλλάσσουμε εταιρεία και επιχείρηση. Προσοχή όμως, μήπως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δίνεται έμφαση στη νομική μορφή. Τότε (και μόνο τότε, κατά τη γνώμη μου), εφόσον βέβαια μιλάμε για εμπορικές εταιρείες, η γενικής χρήσης αντιστοίχιση στα διεθνοποιημένα αγγλοαμερικάνικα είναι corporation=ανώνυμη εταιρεία και company=εταιρεία. Προσοχή επίσης μήπως το corporation ξεφεύγει προς άλλο είδος νομικού προσώπου. Η (κατά το δυνατόν) σωστή αντιστοίχιση με τους ελληνικούς όρους απαιτεί να κατανοήσουμε πολύ καλά το πρωτότυπο - αυτό δεν το γλυτώνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2011)

Καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθες. Αν δεν είχε γράψει ο Θέμης την ανάλυσή του, για την οποία τον ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα και προσωπικά, θα είχα δώσει μια εξαιρετικά ολιγόλογη απάντηση, επειδή, με αυτά τα συστήματα, λίγο να επεκταθείς αρχίζουν οι εξαιρέσεις — και οι κακοτοπιές. Νομίζω, ωστόσο, ότι το κείμενο του Θέμη είναι και σαφές και μακριά από περίεργες εξαιρέσεις — που είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν θα έχει το κείμενό σου.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 17, 2011)

Μπράβο! Να βάλουμε κι έναν λίνκο για το Corporation, εδώ με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους.


----------



## stelmar (Apr 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα σας και καλώς σας βρίσκω!

Καταρχήν, ευχαριστώ θερμά για τις απαντήσεις και επιτρέψτε μου να εκφράσω τα συγχαρητήριά μου στους ιδρυτές και στα μέλη του μοναδικού αυτού χώρου γνώσης. Ως άπειρη και μαθητευόμενη (στην τελική φάση, ευτυχώς) σας επισκέπτομαι πολύ συχνά εδώ και καιρό και πάντα «φεύγω» εντυπωσιασμένη από το γλωσσικό επίπεδο, το εύρος των πληροφοριών και το χιούμορ σας! 

Θέμη, ευχαριστώ για την κατατοπιστικότατη ανάλυση! Πράγματι, μπερδεύτηκα λιγάκι στην αρχή, η τελευταία παράγραφος, όμως, καθάρισε το τοπίο. Αν κατανόησα σωστά το πρωτότυπο, πρόκειται ακριβώς για φραστική ποικιλία, όπως αναφέρεις, οπότε θα κάνω αυτό που λες. Μιλάει για τις μεγάλες εταιρείες και γενικά τη «δύναμή» τους. Κυρίως, τις ονομάζει corporation, σε κάποια, όμως, σημεία ξεφεύγουν και μερικά company. 
Πίστευα ότι σε σύγκριση με άλλα πεδία η ορολογία στην οικονομία θα ήταν πιο ξεκάθαρη, μάλλον, όμως, υπάρχει κι εδώ ομίχλη; 
Πάντως, oliver, to βιντεάκι ήταν ιδιαίτερα διαφωτιστικό. :clap:

Κλείνοντας, να πω ότι, αν και δε με θεωρώ ακόμη άξια να συμβάλλω εποικοδομητικά :blush:, ωστόσο εύχομαι να βρεθεί ευκαιρία σύντομα (ειδικά στα ελληνογερμανικά) και να μη σας κουράζω μόνο με ερωτήσεις!


----------



## stathis (Apr 17, 2011)

Themis said:


> Κατά γενικό λοιπόν κανόνα, το corporation και το company είναι εναλλάξιμα στα όχι εντελώς ειδικά κείμενα.


Στα κείμενα που μεταφράζω καθημερινά (ένας συνδυασμός IT και μάρκετινγκ) η λέξη corporation συχνά χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει μια μεγάλη εταιρεία, σε αντιδιαστολή με το business. Π.χ. δύο τομείς αγοράς στους οποίους απευθύνεται ένας μεγάλος κατασκευαστής hardware, κείμενα του οποίου μεταφράζω, είναι small & medium businesses από τη μια και large corporations από την άλλη. Κάτι τέτοιο λέει και η stelmar (_βιλκόμεν_!):


stelmar said:


> Μιλάει για τις *μεγάλες* εταιρείες και γενικά τη «δύναμή» τους. Κυρίως, τις ονομάζει corporation, σε κάποια, όμως, σημεία ξεφεύγουν και μερικά company.


Έχετε αντιληφθεί και εσείς αυτή τη διάκριση μεταξύ corporation και company/business; Πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχει παρόμοια διάκριση μεταξύ επιχείρησης και εταιρείας;

Τέλος, στο λινκ που έδωσε η Όλιβερ (καταπληκτικό ντοκιμαντέρ, btw), γίνεται αναφορά στα αρνητικά connotations του corporate/corporation (στο 5:09 - 5:53), σε αντιδιαστολή με τα business και company. (μοιραία η μετάφραση κάνει τα τρία δύο :cheek:: corporation / business / company --> επιχείρηση / εταιρεία)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 17, 2011)

Συμφωνώ για τη διάκριση ανάλογα με το μέγεθος. Εξάλλου, πόσο μεγάλη μπορεί να είναι μία ατομική επιχείρηση; Σε καθημερινό ρέτζιστερ, τουλάχιστον, το corporation παραπέμπει σε μεγάλες εταιρείες.



stathis said:


> Τέλος, στο λινκ που έδωσε η Όλιβερ (καταπληκτικό ντοκιμαντέρ, btw), γίνεται αναφορά στα αρνητικά connotations του corporate/corporation (στο 5:09 - 5:53), σε αντιδιαστολή με τα business και company. (μοιραία η μετάφραση κάνει τα τρία δύο :cheek:: corporation / business / company --> επιχείρηση / εταιρεία)



Πριν κάποια χρόνια μια εφημερίδα μοίρασε αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ, και η μετάφρασή του corporations ήταν, αν δε γελιέμαι, "μεγαλοεταιρείες". Το έχω το DVD, αλλά δεν το έχω μαζί μου για να το επιβεβαιώσω.

Εδιτ: Και καλώς ήρθες και από μένα, Stelmar! :) :) :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 17, 2011)

Οι corporations είναι εξ ορισμού μεγάλες, αφού είναι ΑΕ. Από την άλλη, το businesses ή το business enterpises είναι πολύ ευρύτερο και περιλαμβάνει κάθε είδους επιχειρήσεις. Όταν έχουμε "small & medium businesses από τη μια και large corporations από την άλλη", μπορούμε κάλλιστα να πούμε παντού επιχειρήσεις, αφού ο προσδιορισμός του μεγέθους δίνεται αυτοτελώς και η έμφαση δεν είναι στη νομική μορφή. Η "διάκριση μεταξύ corporation και company/business" είναι κάτι που δίνεται από το κείμενο και πρέπει φυσικά να το κρίνει ο μεταφραστής. Είναι ζήτημα πρακτικό και λειτουργικό, αφού δεν συνάγεται από κανέναν ορισμό ότι η corporation δεν είναι business! Όσο για "διάκριση μεταξύ επιχείρησης και εταιρείας" ασφαλώς και υπάρχει. Επιχείρηση είναι κάθε περίπτερο και ψιλικατζίδικο, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι πρόκειται για εταιρείες. Στην Ελλάδα πάντως η εταιρεία είναι σαφώς ευρύτερη έννοια από το company, αφού περιλαμβάνει και τις ΟΕ/ΕΕ, δηλαδή λίγο-πολύ τις partnerships, που αποτελούν τον συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο αριθμό των επιχειρήσεων.

Στις ΗΠΑ μιλάνε για corporations και συχνά εννοούνε κυρίως τους επιχειρηματικούς κολοσσούς, τις "πολυεθνικές". Αλλά επίσης πολύ συχνή είναι π.χ. και η σύναψη big corporation. Αν είναι καλό να προσθέσουμε το "μεγάλη" όταν δεν υπάρχει στο πρωτότυπο, θα πρέπει να το κρίνουμε βάσει του κειμένου. Έτσι είναι το άτιμο το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή: ολοκαύτωμα.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 17, 2011)

Πάντως και στο εξωτερικό κάνουν μία κάποια διάκριση με βάση το μέγεθος: Θα δεις small and medium business/ enterprise/ company, αλλά δεν θα δεις small and medium corporation. Ή τουλάχιστον δεν θα το δεις σε αγγλόφωνες χώρες.


----------



## Themis (Apr 17, 2011)

Εκείνο που μπορείς να δεις είναι σκέτο corporations ή big corporations. Αλλά και το Big Business υποδηλώνει ακριβώς τις big corporations, τους (συνήθως πολυεθνικούς) επιχειρηματικούς κολοσσούς. Δες π.χ. εδώ τον ευσύνοπτο ορισμό: "Large corporations with assets in the billions".


----------



## stelmar (Apr 22, 2011)

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις σας!! Τουλάχιστον, όπως λες κι εσύ Θέμη, είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι η διαφορά δίνεται από το ίδιο το κείμενο. 

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους σας!


----------

